

BBC Backstage: Pulling related web content into a live TV stream - bensummers
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/bbcbackstage/2010/08/pulling-related-web-content-in.shtml

======
MC27
Seems like an ideal - if unrefined - technology for internet connected TVs,
provided it's switched off by default.

Sigh. I bet it is abused by commercial TV for contextual advertising - making
TV even more annoying to watch.

